# Droid DNA vs. Galaxy Note 2



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

So im making the leap to the droid DNA hopefully Friday who else here is making the change from gnex to DNA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Giving it some serious thought.

I'll wait on reviews and see how development picks up first though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WadeA10 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm also seriously considering this. Let me know what you think of the camera on the DNA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

I already played with one on Sunday and just looking at the camera I can already tell it's alot better then the gnex. Usually I rely on my wife's razor to take pictures but with the DNA I think I'll be the primary picture taker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

BTW that screen is gorgeous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

Already made the switch from GNex to the DNA - the camera definitely is an improvement, along with the raw power the phone has..... waiting for the kernel source to drop mostly just to see what will be done with it - the phone as is is plenty powerful, but I am missing some of the features that AOKP/CM brought to the table.... oh and the full color LED - I didn't realize how much I relied on that (the little tri color LED is a real growing pain, only thing about the phone that feels like a step backwards)


----------



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

alright guys I'm at a crossroad I can't make a decision on my next phone. it's between the DNA and note 2. what do y'all think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dave51495 (Dec 4, 2012)

DNA all the way


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

PIcked up the Note 2 yesterday morning. The thing is AMAZING. Coming from a Nexus btw. I went six hours screen on time after my first full charge. And That was streaming music, downloading apps, tapatalk, facebook, etc. I AM IN LOVE! The screen is awesome! I was at a crossroad too and decided on the Note 2 because of the battery. 3.5 hours vs. 6 hours is a big deal.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The Note 2 is too damn big IMO.

On a side note it doesn't take much to have a better camera than the GNex lol.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ That. I think the 4.3" or 4.7" should be the biggest phones should be. There's something about these "phablets" I don't really like mainly due to the size of the device itself. I haven't seen a demo unit of the DNA, so can't say much on there. Even then, I don't like their designs much anyway unlike Motorola's design. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> ^ That. I think the 4.3" or 4.7" should be the biggest phones should be. There's something about these "phablets" I don't really like mainly due to the size of the device itself. I haven't seen a demo unit of the DNA, so can't say much on there. Even then, I don't like their designs much anyway unlike Motorola's design. But that's just my opinion.


I'm going to stretch that just slightly to 4.8" as that is the size of the S3 screen. I thought 4.8 would be pushing it a bit but I have big hands (6'4") and its just perfect for me, but much bigger and we start having the pocket problems, so I would agree I wouldn't want to push it much further. I hear the DNA in actuality isn't much larger due to a reduced bezel, but I'd have battery concerns.

TBH, unless you are buying off-contract, I'd also look at a GS3; just because with the sales going on it seems like you can pick one up on-contract for ~$20-$50 about every other week at some retailer or another around this time of year. For $150 less, it makes one hell of a budget phone, and the only real difference is dual vs quad core processor, and at this point its been fairly well documented that there is very little that can actually push all four cores as needed in the S4 Pro. I get that its future-proofing, I just am always a bit leary about "future proofing" with the first-run line option (remember the T-Bolt!) There's been plenty of reviewers mentioning the devices getting worryingly hot with these quads in the phones, and with no long-term reviews on longevity possible it makes me wonder...

It may just be me over-thinking it, but just my .02c at least. Also for both you will have limited development. Note 2 has locked bootloader a la the OG VZW bootloader, difference being of course as far as I know the Note 2 hasn't had a leaked insecure aboot the way you did on the S3 to unlock it. Also, last I heard the DNA was unlockable but still had yet to achieve S-OFF (correct me if I'm wrong here) also, AOSP, even with S-OFF, may be awhile coming (look at the Rezound) Note 2 has less reasons for AOSP due to added TW functionality with S-Pen. S3 has fairly decent development, probably one of the better for a non-Nexus device, due to unlockable bootloader, decent specs, and decent cost - and the ridiculous number that Sammy has been pushing out as far as sales. S3s are starting to take over I've noticed as the generic "smartphone" on TV spots rather than iPhones... I also have 4 co-workers in my immediate area who have them, compared to 3 iPhones. More phones in more people's hands=more development. That's how devices that were even immediately developer unfriendly still had huge followings (thinking the DX here)


----------



## ceeznexus (Dec 3, 2012)

THIS^^^

plus even if you WEREN'T to root this and add any type of custom rom or kernel to help with battery consumption, a 2020mAh lithium battery NON-REMOVABLE with that big of a screen boasting a 1080p LCD display is gonna eat through your battery.
like he said, this is my 2 cents but if you're stuck between those two I would look at the NOTE 2 but more preferably the Galaxy S3


----------

